# West Nyack, NY - 9’ SS fisher 3 plug in NY



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

came with truck I run western 
Don't know anything except it works 
Located in 10994 NY
$2500


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What truck mount?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

None sorry


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sold


----------

